

BMO only uses the first six characters of your password for online banking. - ptolts

I was just using the BMO iPhone app to check my balance, when I mistyped my password. I had hit the final key too many times, but had already clicked sign in. To my surprise, I was logged in anyway. After testing in a browser I realized BMO only cares about the first six characters of your password.<p>Astounding.
======
Mankhool
I thought that the limit WAS 6 characters from telephone banking days prior to
online banking and mobile banking - a holdover. So when I set up online
banking eons ago I used the same PW and was setup instantly. I take it new
account setups are asking for a longer and more secure PW?

------
ari_elle
Sadly this is more common than you might think and also _well known_

~~~
ptolts
Really eh?

Whats the point in the password strength meter!

~~~
ari_elle
Password strength meter not only measures length, but also encourages not to
use words and to mix up letters, numbers, special characters and
uppercase/lowercase letters.

Not to forget the fact that _feeling safe_ probably is one of the biggest
things the strength meter should achieve.

------
albumedia
Very interesting....at least it's not 4.

~~~
ptolts
Yeah! I've unchecked "Save my card number"

